# Bicycle Police Chase



## Ecclefechan (19 Mar 2012)

I was not riding at the time, I was casually up the town with my friends for a casual shop.

So as me and my friends walked up the high street towards George Square, I heard some commotion coming from the other side of Georges Square, I didn't have my specks on at the time so I couldn't really make out the whole scenario, I just remember seeing a Cyclist arguing what appeared to be a tourist, being nosey as my friends and I are, we stopped to watch this commotion and before we knew it the Cyclist gave this "tourist" a perfect back-hand to the face. I almost felt the pain for the other man, but obviously two, curious Police Officers had seen this commotion taking place and were heading up behind the Cyclist to diffuse the situation.

Well, before the Officers could reach the Cyclist, the Cyclist took off (unbeknownst to the Cops behind him) The very funny part was watching a Cyclist fleeing from the Scene with the Police in hot pursuit... I dont know if he got caught, or maybe they are still pursuing him to this day? But at least I can say "I have seen a Police Bicycle Chase".


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2012)

Ach, the lot will be on camera, there is on in every corner in town. So watch out in the Square, you're on cctv


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2012)

Friend of mine is a PC and hit the local press when he chased down a drunk driver - on his bike!


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Mar 2012)

My local Police Service (not Force) is looking for Special Constables (volunteers) to perform police duties with other officers (saves money).
I was going to put my name down for it, and enquire about the possibility of using my bike. I think I will still put my name down, but might leave the bike bit out. We do actually have a bike bobby, whome I saw a few times last year around my area. Dont know where he has gone though (probably laid off).


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> My local Police Service (not Force) is looking for Special Constables (volunteers) to perform police duties with other officers (saves money).
> I was going to put my name down for it, and enquire about the possibility of using my bike. I think I will still put my name down, but might leave the bike bit out. We do actually have a bike bobby, whome I saw a few times last year around my area. Dont know where he has gone though (probably laid off).


 

Alrighty Matt, is a matter of fact I am a Special Constabulary Applicant also. The Police Service equip you with a bike, and won't allow you to use your own bike. (Like using your personal car as a Police car, its just a blatant No). Leave the bike bit out, Special Constables 6 months into their service get the option to take the Advanced Biking course.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Alrighty Matt, is a matter of fact I am a Special Constabulary Applicant also. The Police Service equip you with a bike, and won't allow you to use your own bike. (Like using your personal car as a Police car, its just a blatant No). Leave the bike bit out, Special Constables 6 months into their service get the option to take the Advanced Biking course.


TBH I doubt the cycling part of the police is top of their minds. So even if I did enquire about beind a bobby on a bike, I doubt they would actually give me one.

Is there any age limit? I am 18 so will that act against me?


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

I'll pm you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2012)

This tale reminded me of this from a few years ago: http://www.herefordtimes.com/news/1467377.pedal_power_helps_police/


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Mar 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This tale reminded me of this from a few years ago: http://www.herefordtimes.com/news/1467377.pedal_power_helps_police/


"I even tried making a siren noise myself..."

This really made me laugh.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Alrighty Matt, is a matter of fact I am a Special Constabulary Applicant also. The Police Service equip you with a bike, and won't allow you to use your own bike. (Like using your personal car as a Police car, its just a blatant No). Leave the bike bit out, Special Constables 6 months into their service get the option to take the Advanced Biking course.


"Advanced biking course" what the hell is that?


----------



## Ecclefechan (24 Mar 2012)

gavroche said:


> "Advanced biking course" what the hell is that?


 
Its a mandatory training course if you want to be able to ride a Police Bicycle on duty, it also allows you to be legally qualified to be cycling through Shopping Centers, busy parts of town, and down stairs , and just getting more advanced training for cycling ect. Obviously to most members on here, its already a doddle, but for those who have not cycled in years it allows them to be taught how ride a bike safely, through busy places as fast as possible.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2012)

In that case, I am pleased to know that I am an advanced rider as I have been doing all that for years!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2012)

I'm not sure what happened to the MTB bobbies in Lancaster... not seen any for a good 18 months, and it was only 2-3 years ago i first noticed them.


----------



## Ecclefechan (25 Mar 2012)

gavroche said:


> In that case, I am pleased to know that I am an advanced rider as I have been doing all that for years!


 
Cycling through indoor shopping centers?! CRIMINAL 

Section 29 (F1) Of the Road Traffic Act 1988 - If a person rides a cycle outdoors or indoors, without due care and attention, or without reasonable consideration for other persons, one is guilty of an offence.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Apr 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Cycling through indoor shopping centers?! CRIMINAL
> 
> Section 29 (F1) Of the Road Traffic Act 1988 - If a person rides a cycle outdoors or indoors, without due care and attention, or without reasonable consideration for other persons, one is guilty of an offence.


Well the peds should not be getting our way. Dont they know that shopping centres are for bikes, not peds?


----------



## toroddf (16 Apr 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Its a mandatory training course if you want to be able to ride a Police Bicycle on duty, it also allows you to be legally qualified to be cycling through Shopping Centers, busy parts of town, and down stairs , and just getting more advanced training for cycling ect. Obviously to most members on here, its already a doddle, but for those who have not cycled in years it allows them to be taught how ride a bike safely, through busy places as fast as possible.


 
Bad news, fellow Paisley biker. I cycled past ten bikeriding and uniformed police officers in Broomlands Street some days ago. They seemed to be eager enough to catch criminals and very fit.
I was also caught red handed at 0500 in the morning on the Nitshill Road last July. There was no traffic but a stationary car so I slipped past some red lights as it was a climb and stopping was not a good idea. The stationary car suddenly said bah-buh and I was pulled over. I was severely told off and was cautioned. But for *****'s sake...... I was the only life on the road there and then. 

Grim times are here.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Apr 2012)

toroddf said:


> Bad news, fellow Paisley biker. I cycled past ten bikeriding and uniformed police officers in Broomlands Street some days ago. They seemed to be eager enough to catch criminals and very fit.
> I was also caught red handed at 0500 in the morning on the Nitshill Road last July. There was no traffic but a stationary car so I slipped past some red lights as it was a climb and stopping was not a good idea. The stationary car suddenly said bah-buh and I was pulled over. I was severely told off and was cautioned. But for *****'s sake...... I was the only life on the road there and then.
> 
> Grim times are here.


Clearly you werent. There was a police car.


----------



## toroddf (16 Apr 2012)

In the early morning and in bad light, all cars seems civilians to me. Another good reason to be awake when bikeriding.


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Apr 2012)

Once many years ago riding home from the pub, with maybe a few too many beers in me I fell of the bike right in front of all people but a police panda car, after getting a right telling off they radioed up for the van to come out and pick me up and take me home.
I guess the reason why the were so nice was they had been in the back room of the pub having a few swift pints. that was when the police where good chaps and part of the community..LOL


----------

